# WWE Universal Championship



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

​ 

WOW what the fuck where they thinking? Has to be the dumbest name for a title in a long time. Let's countdown when the title will be defended on the moon! :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

LMAO.

Raw breaking GOAT levels of crap in the first week.


----------



## Allbrother (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

They could've just kept it simple with WWE Universe Championship... Universal sounds like a remote


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Allbrother said:


> They could've just kept it simple with WWE Universe Championship... Universal sounds like a remote


 Should have kept it simple - World Heavyweight Championship. WWE Universe/Universal Championship both suck.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Roman Reigns, champion of the WWE Universe :reneelel


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

This can't be an actual thing.

Oh wow. This sounds like the most e-fed thing ever.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Will SD counteract with Universal tag and Ladies belts?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

World Heavyweight Championship would have been perfect. Shocking decision from WWE. Guess Vince thinks this new name sounds hip and cool :no:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

:ha:HA

I mean Steph's ego knows no bounds.. Do we next get the Galactic Tag Titles? The Trans-Dimensional Title to replace the IC Title, The Quantumweight Title for the super super super super super super light weights?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

I about threw up in my mouth when I heard that. What the fuck are they doing?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

WWE has sunk to new lows.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

G-rated crap on a wannabe G-rated show. Retarded.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

It sounds like a fan prize you'd give out at WrestleMania Axxess


----------



## HankHill (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Smackdown has the world champ? Yeah? Yeah? WELL WE'VE GOT THE CHAMPION Of THE UNIVERSE ON OUR SHOW.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Sounds stupid now. Will feel completely normal in about a month or so guaranteed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Seth Rollins will be the first WWE Universal champion :lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

As long as it doesn't look like total shit I'll be able to live with the name.

That said, it feels like Vinny Mac wants to stick it to Smackdown already by saying "Raw's champion will be the champion of the universe DAMMIT!!"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Terrible name. I just hope it looks good.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

I seem to be the only one, but I actually don't mind it. Sure, it's jarring and different, but I give kudos to WWE for going with something unique.

Interested to see what it actually looks like.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

I really don't like it but I hope it grows on me. 

They also really need to start calling the SD title the WWE World Heavyweight Championship again as it will sound dumb to have the WWE Universal Championship on Raw then the WWE Championship on Smackdown. I assumed they had dropped the 'world heavyweight' part in recent weeks to bring back the world heavyweight title on whichever show didn't get the wwe championship.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm really glad they chose the name of the title I recommended to them in a fan letter I wrote back when I was 7! 

This title is going to be awesome!


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*The World Wrestling Entertainment Universal Championship, please tell me this isn't real*



Hawkke said:


> I mean Steph's ego knows no bounds.. Do we next get the Galactic Tag Titles? The Trans-Dimensional Title to replace the IC Title, The Quantumweight Title for the super super super super super super light weights?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Worst name ever. Lest just hope it looks good then I can live with it I guess.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

What an awful, awful name.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Guys calm down! Obviously it's named the WWE Universal Championship so that Batista can come back as Drax, win it, and then feature it in Guardians of the Galaxy 3.

DUHHH!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

I have a different take on the WWE Univeral Championship. The fans are known as the "WWE Universe," so essentially WWE Universal Championship is the championship of the fans, for the fans. Or something like that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Maybe they decided to name it that because they call us the WWE Universe and usually when your the Champion your supposed to be the Champion of the people but that is not always the case depending on who the champion is and if the fans like them or not.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*

Don't mind it at all. Carlito is the Universal Champion in WWC. I think CMLL has a Universal Champion as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman vs







to be the Universe's champion.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Well that sounds terrible. Unless of course Pat Patterson won it during a tournament held in the andromeda galaxy.

I've been against having two "world" titles. It's not that the idea is inherently bad, it has worked in the past, I just think it takes some careful and dillegent booking to balance two world titles and I don't think WWE is capable of that.

I have a feeling this is going to very quickly become a joke. I think it could actually manage to lower the prestige of the WWE title possibly the company as a whole


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Do me a favour love


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

So this shitty name basically means raw guy will be "wwe universe" champion while the wwe title on SD won't matter just like from 03-05.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins to become universe 7's champion at Summerslam :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> So this shitty name basically means raw guy will be "wwe universe" champion while the wwe title on SD won't matter just like from 03-05.


 Any title called the universal title is lower than the IC and US title on name alone. Who the hell would want to be WWE Universal Champion, it's so silly and something you'd expect in childrens cartoons.


----------



## sXeJerichoHolic (Jul 21, 2016)

So FUCKING stupid. Like seriously. Done with RAW forever, I'll just stick with SmackDown where the REAL title is. WHY THE HELL would you not bring back the WHC? A title that you could've RESTABLISHED the prestige with and a title whose lineage goes back to WCW and NWA? smh.


----------



## Cal Naughton Jr. (Aug 15, 2006)

It's a dumb name, but that's all it is -- a name. 

If they give me Rollins vs. Balor in a title match at SummerSlam, I don't really care about the name of the title they're fighting over.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you realize that you guys are a minority?, im sure they had meetings and came up with the best possible name for the belt, one that the majority of the WWE universe would like.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds stupid, they should have just kept World Heavyweight Championship and bought WCW belt back. At least theres history with that belt in WCW and WWE. Some random new belt with silly title sounds so second rate. I'm glad Dean and the real championship is on Smackdown.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> WOW what the fuck where they thinking? Has to be the dumbest name for a title in a long time. Let's countdown when the title will be defended on the moon! :lol


Well besides the fact WWC has been using that name sine 1982


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't understand why the belts just couldn't be called Raw Heavyweight Championship and Smackdown Heavyweight Championship. Same as old but the brand name instead of WWE and taking 'World' out since apparently there can't be two World championships.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Any title called the universal title is lower than the IC and US title on name alone. Who the hell would want to be WWE Universal Champion, it's so silly and something you'd expect in childrens cartoons.


Wait a fucking minute now!! 
You mean to tell me this wwe thingy I have been watching since 2009 isn't a kid friendly cartoon!?


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't understand why the belts just couldn't be called Raw Heavyweight Championship and Smackdown Heavyweight Championship. Same as old but the brand name instead of WWE and taking 'World' out since apparently there can't be two World championships.


You are right. This is what I expected too since from a marketing stand point, it would be much easier to sell, brand, market, and control.

Now...we have the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and the WWE Universal Championship.

How...weird.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dorks complaining about it was expected. I don't care what they call it. You asked for a second world title and got it, shut the hell up and be happy babies.*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Been saying 2 World Titles is a terrible idea, and then they call it the Universal Championship? :ha

I have no words.

This is TNA-level bad.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

This is horrifying, and the fact that we get another Rollins-Reigns Feud (even though I like Rollins) is gonna be the successor to Cena-Orton


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Universal is the name of a famous church in my country.


----------



## Xen22x (Jul 26, 2016)

So did you guys know there were actually previous Universal Champions?

























*sorry my photoshop skills are rusty but still felt it had to be done...*


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

What a horrible name for a championship :lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Should have kept it simple - World Heavyweight Championship. WWE Universe/Universal Championship both suck.


Totally agree, what is this garbage a video game championship belt. Trying to be different? K.I.S. WWE!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Dorks complaining about it was expected. I don't care what they call it. You asked for a second world title and got it, shut the hell up and be happy babies.*


It's fucking stupid to have 2 world titles anyway, no people shouldn't shut up about something being garbage and don't tell me what I asked for


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I really hate this company sometimes.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not everyone wanted to see two "World Championships" again. Some of us wanted them to keep it as only 1 and it bounce back and forth between shows as a prop for brand bragging rights. The World Heavyweight Championship belt staying retired is a good thing because they killed the prestige of it years ago and would have done it again now.



Irrelevant said:


> I don't understand why the belts just couldn't be called Raw Heavyweight Championship and Smackdown Heavyweight Championship. Same as old but the brand name instead of WWE and taking 'World' out since apparently there can't be two World championships.


Exactly. It makes much more sense.

Now we have the WWE Universal Championship and the WWE Championship/WWE World Heavyweight Championship (whatever they are calling it). Makes no sense. Its just them convincing themselves even more that calling the fans the "universe" is such a great idea when in all actuality its so stupid.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Awful name. Doesn't sounds like it's a title for main eventers.


----------



## AndreSwagassi86 (Jul 26, 2016)

You guys asked for the brand split , asked for the split championship .... all bad ideas and this is the crap it gives you .... they should've just kept the champ a free agent and he could fight anyone from any brand as please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That's legitimately one of the worst title names I've ever heard.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lmao what the actual fuck ? WWE is becoming TNA on so many levels


----------



## oknazevad (Jan 19, 2016)

Yet another reason this brand split is a fucking stupid idea.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

What a joke


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Smackdown will make the tag titles the "hashtag titles" next :cena5


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

One of the best names for a title I've heard! Great idea Mick and Steph!


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like a Vince idea to me. Has to be one of the worst title names in history. Hope they put up a poll asking what people think of the name :')


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Meh, they had a Universal Heavyweight Championship in Bill Watts' Universal Wrestling Federation. 

So it's not unprecedented.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HOJO said:


> It's fucking stupid to have 2 world titles anyway, no people shouldn't shut up about something being garbage and don't tell me what I asked for


It's fucking stupid to have one champion for two separate shows acting as different companies.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a shitty name, but I feel like it's one of those things that'll grow on you in time. In a month or so, it won't sound so bad and we'll all be used to it.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

It's a goofy name but whatever. I'm happy both shows will have major titles.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't really care. Is it a terrible name? Absolutely. A year from now though it will be normal and no one will care anymore.


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

Isn't WWC's world title also called Universal Championship?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Add me to one of the people who thinks this new name for a World Title on Raw sucks.

Should've kept it simple and gone back to World Heavyweight Title.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BackstabberColón said:


> Isn't WWC's world title also called Universal Championship?


As if Vince McMahon cares. :ha

But yes they do, Carlito is the title holder.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Natis Cole said:


> One of the best names for a title I've heard! Great idea Mick and Steph!


I like it actually. There is other companies around the world that use it like WWC in Puerto Rico and it actually works well. 

I think lots of the hatred for it it because they don't get to have the Big Gold Belt back.

I also think that there are far too many people who wanted champions to float between shows which really didn't work out well at the beginning of the first brand extension, so why repeat that mistake.

I hope that the belt looks good. Especially seeing as the WWE Championship is an eyesore already. Same with the Women's belt.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

The Universal Championship opens the door for the champion to be challenged by other versions of himself from parallel universes. We could even see the first-ever inter-universal championship match. Wrestling history!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I like it actually. There is other companies around the world that use it like WWC in Puerto Rico and it actually works well.
> 
> I think lots of the hatred for it it because they don't get to have the Big Gold Belt back.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've never really been a fan of having champions appear on both shows. It's dumb and trumps the whole point of having separate rosters. Hoping the Universal Championship looks good.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

When I read the name on twitter I laughed. That shit is sad. What happened to the World Heavyweight Championship?

Who the fuck in their right mind is going to take a "Universal" championship seriously?

MY NAME IS FINN BALOR AND I AM THE INTERGALACTIC CHAMPION OF SECTOR FOOR IN QUADRANT NINE OF THE WWE UNIVERSE

Like fuck outta here with that shit


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Universal...? What?

:chan

How is this a thing?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*I could understand having a WWE Heavyweight Championship title on one brand, and the WWE World Championship title on the other brand with a merger involving one of them with the Intercontinental title, but wtf is this?*. Unfortunately, WWE has screwed up and we effectively have 3 World/Intercontinental/Universal Champions in WWE because *World, Intercontinental, and Universal mean the exact same thing*. In a way it has instantly become *Disney World Vs. Universal Studios.*. *The idiot who came up with the title to be known as Universal Champion should resign or be fired, there's no need for 3 synonymous champions.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dumb name. But the book the title well and that's all that matters. No ridiculously bad booking for the title, no hot-potatoing it like earlier this year, and that's all that matters. Would also help if it looked cool, too. But with how the current WWE Title looks, I'm not exactly getting my hopes up. :lol But like I said, just book the title logically, and that's all I'll care about. Not the meaningless name, as odd as it admittedly is..


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can this company just die already? 


This is the list of title any company needs:

World title, tag titles, some sort of special title (can be womens, can be "division", can be hardcore, can be LU's gft of the gods).

WWE doesn't need US, IC or 2nd world title. TNA doesn't need KotM title and probably x-division and KOs titles either. NJPW doesn't need 9000 championships either.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Bret Hart said:


> It's fucking stupid to have one champion for two separate shows acting as different companies.


Wasn't there an organisation called the NWA that had a single champion that moved from show to show? From what I hear it was considered somewhat prestigious.



Chrome said:


> It's a shitty name, but I feel like it's one of those things that'll grow on you in time. In a month or so, it won't sound so bad and we'll all be used to it.


The collective Stockholm syndrome experienced by wrestling fans doesn't make the name any less stupid.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Stupid name-- like Global Championship and Legends Championship. Whomever wins it should throw it off a bridge into a river and bring back the WCW heavyweight championship.



NapperX said:


> *I could understand having a WWE Heavyweight Championship title on one brand, and the WWE World Championship title on the other brand with a merger involving one of them with the Intercontinental title, but wtf is this?*. Unfortunately, WWE has screwed up and we effectively have 3 World/Intercontinental/Universal Champions in WWE because *World, Intercontinental, and Universal mean the exact same thing*. In a way it has instantly become *Disney World Vs. Universal Studios.*. *The idiot who came up with the title to be known as Universal Champion should resign or be fired, there's no need for 3 synonymous champions.*


The Intercontinental Championship is the North and South American Continental belt. It's a step above the US title (a national championship) and a step below the world title.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Should've just gone with WWE Global Champion. And Smackdown can be WWE World Champion.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, we have a 'Miss World' and 'Miss Universe' right? So, I can live with the name and both of them are kinda similar titles only. 

But I really hope WWE title will be called WWE World Heavyweight title. Otherwise, the whole thing looks dumb.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> It's fucking stupid to have one champion for two separate shows acting as different companies.


No it isn't.

Trying to have 2 World Champions in company devalues both immediately and leads to shit like "Universal Title" which is both horrible and is basically shitting on SD even more than they already have


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

horrible. Just Horrible. Guarantee it was a legit Steph ego thing, her show had to have a title bigger than the world title.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Lol who cares as long both titles are given equal importance? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

If a championship is Universal will the New Era usher in Inter-Gender Universal Championship matches?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't help but think of Universal Studios Champion. *


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's growing on me, I have to admit. I want this epic UNIVERSAL CHAMPIONSHIP to be like, a bit of crudely cut cardboard in the shape of a belt with a piece of paper glued onto the front :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's a silly name.

But what I don't get is why they renamed the other title, they changed it from WWE World Heavyweight Championship back to WWE Championship. I thought that was cos they were bringing back the World Heavyweight Championship, but then they introduce this title? The name change was pointless, especially considering Dean's title belt still says 'WWE World Heavyweight Championship' on it :lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> *I can't help but think of Universal Studios Champion. *


No coincidence that they named it that with Universal Studios being owned by.Comcast through its wholly owned subsidiary NBCUniversal which includes USA Network.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Y'know why a decent name for a second World Title is so hard to come up with without it sounding dumb or redundant?

Because there's supposed to be only *one* World Title.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

You guys are missing the point, Raw lost "the most prestigious championship in the world" to Smackdown so in kayfabe Stephanie had to find a way to make the new title seem bigger and better than the Smackdown championship. I bet on SD Shane and Bryan are going to mock her childish tactics.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HOJO said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Trying to have 2 World Champions in company devalues both immediately and leads to shit like "Universal Title" which is both horrible and is basically shitting on SD even more than they already have


Yes it fucking is. Trying to have one champion when you have two separate shows is freaking stupid. 

It didn't work in 2002 and it's not gonna work today. There's a fucking reason they introduced another world title. 

It doesn't devalue shit. 

The two titles were the reason Cena and Batista became Mega stars.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Dumbest name ever. WWE is so lame and embarrassing now


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I wish they would kill this whole "Heavyweight" thing when many of the guys that can win the title are clearly not heavyweights, I've always hated that, just "World Championship" is fine

and because the title names don't make sense anymore it probably would have been better to just rename all the titles by brand and keep it simple and logical


"Raw World Championship" / "Smackdown World Championship"

"Raw Tag Team Championship" / "Smackdown Tag Team Championship"

"Raw Women's Championship" / "Smackdown Women's Championship"



IMO, those names ^^^ with brand new title designs would have been ideal, logical, and properly ushered in a new era


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

You know what would be great and make it stand out from the WWE Title? If the Universal Title was defended on TV every week.

But WWE aren't gonna do that. That would be too entertaining.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Might as well go from biggest to smallest on all of them:

RAW:
Universal Title
Galactic Title
Solar System Title 
Twin Star Tag Title (aka Binary Titles)
Womens Moon Title

Smackdown:
World Title
Continental
USA

NXT:
State Title
County Title
City title

Indy:
THE MARKOV TITLE OF RESIDENCE (insert my address)


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Bret Hart said:


> Yes it fucking is. Trying to have one champion when you have two separate shows is freaking stupid.
> 
> It didn't work in 2002 and it's not gonna work today. There's a fucking reason they introduced another world title.
> 
> ...


Having 2 world titles does devalue the title and holders though. Clearly the one on Raw is the one that matters. That's the way it's always been. Prestige wise... I think they always valued the WWE title over the "World Heavyweight Title".

Let me ask you this question... did you take the likes of Swagger and Mark Henry seriously as World Champions? I sure as hell didn't. They both stunk of midcard. And the world title they won was OPENING pay-per-views at times, that says it all.

It's hard to be excited about the likes of Ambrose/Styles/Joe etc winning "the big one" when in reality, it's not the big one at all. It's a midcard title on the B show. That's why Punk's MITB win was huge, cause his previous "World Titles" didn't really matter in the long run.

If WWE wanted the champion to appear on both shows, it would work. They can literally write anything. They can make Heath Slater World Champion if they want to.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The more I think about it the more I hate it. 

That is something Shane/DB MUST mock on Smackdown.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm the biggest Finn mark but I hope Rollins wins the match. He'd make the better first Universal champ.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

2K JAY said:


> Having 2 world titles does devalue the title and holders though. Clearly the one on Raw is the one that matters. That's the way it's always been. Prestige wise... I think they always valued the WWE title over the "World Heavyweight Title".
> 
> Let me ask you this question... did you take the likes of Swagger and Mark Henry seriously as World Champions? I sure as hell didn't. They both stunk of midcard. And the world title they won was OPENING pay-per-views at times, that says it all.
> 
> ...


So your saying that if Finn Balor won the world title at Summerslam that this 'Universal' title will have more value then Ambroses' WWE Championship just because its on Smackdown? No. 

The WWE title has always mattered and always will still be the top prize, no matter what. 2002, 2003, 2004, 2008 and half of 2009 the WWE title was on Smackdown and was more prestigious than the main title on RAW. In fact CM Punk one his first World title on RAW and no one ever cared because it was the World Heavyweight Championship and he was treated as an after thought. 

So I don't understand your point? You've contradicted yourself by listing champions that won the World Heavyweight Championship and/or title on RAW.

And no it's illogical for the champions to be on both shows, if you watched in the early days of the brand split in 2002 it was an absolute cluster fuck and many of the top stars on either brand were left directionless due to it, which caused guys like Bubba Ray Dudley getting main event pushes.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Masters of the Universe title would have been better.

Question is, who in WWE would be He-Man and who would be Skelator?

Stephanie McMahon is my pick for Skelator.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It seems like a piss poor attempt from Vince Mcmahon to make Raw the more superior brand


"Smackdown has the heavyweight champion of the world, then Raw will have the champion of the UNIVERSE dammit" :vince3 :vince$


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Some people were actually shitting over the possibility of WHC coming back. Would have been better then this fucking disgrace.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Universal?

:heyman6

'WWE Universal Championship' just sounds odd. I thought they'd just stick with the norm and go with WHC or something tbh.

CHAMPION OF THE (WWE) UNIVERSE!!!!! 8*D


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I like the name, personally. It's nice to see them go a different route and not just bring back the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The name doesn't bother me. They've been calling the fans the WWE Universe for a long time now, and Steph justified the name of the new title by saying it was for the the fans, for the WWE Universe. I can see that.

But really, who cares what the name is? I really like them creating something new for this. Just as many people would have been against just bringing back the old WCW belt as the World Heavyweight Championship. It's another case of "can't please everyone".

Remaining gaps - SmackDown Women's and Tag titles?


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Besides the WWE Universe...

I wonder where they got such ideas for calling it the Universal Championship? 










On foxsport.com there's a poll, which 52% of 10.2k voters (including myself) say the name is dumb.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Name is so stupid.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Universal Championship :nikkilol

Awful name, should have just played it safe & went with WHC instead.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Whatever. The world heavyweight title is a tarnished midcard belt at this point. I wouldve preferred a raw and smackdown championship but I prefer universe over whc. Atleast its something new and not some 30 year old belt held by the likes of Jack swagger,great khali and a bunch of other jobbers


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Univeral Championship!*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Sounds stupid now. Will feel completely normal in about a month or so guaranteed.


This.

Yes, it's a stupid name, but we'll get over it. They could have done something even more stupid and put a corporate sponsorship on it. Wouldn't you have just loved to see the Mountain Dew World Championship or the World Heavyweight Championship sponsored by K-Mart and Mattel?

Personally, I wouldn't have gone with the Universal Championship, I would have just called it the WWE RAW World Championship and WWE Smackdown World Championship. Make the straps of each belt the color of their respective brand but honestly, it doesn't really matter. As long as the person holding the belt can elevate the title, it doesn't matter what it's called.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

hou713 said:


> I wish they would kill this whole "Heavyweight" thing when many of the guys that can win the title are clearly not heavyweights, I've always hated that, just "World Championship" is fine
> 
> and because the title names don't make sense anymore it probably would have been better to just rename all the titles by brand and keep it simple and logical
> 
> ...




Exactly and scrap the ic and us while your at it. What the fuck is the ic title anyways? Oh I have a title that means I'm not the best but hey atleast I'm not the worst. Wwe and world heavyweight titles are also dumb. One is the champion of the world and the other of the wwe? But being champ of the world shouldnt that also make you champ of wwe? Hmm.. So much stupidness. 


Raw mens championship - Means you are the best male singles competitor on raw. 

Raw womens championship - Means you are the best womens competitor on raw. 

Raw tag team championships - Means you are the best tagteam on raw. 


Same with smackdown. Easy and non confusable. Plus there isnt a question of "who is the real champ" like there is with whc and wwe title. They are equal.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Stupid name-- like Global Championship and Legends Championship. Whomever wins it should throw it off a bridge into a river and bring back the WCW heavyweight championship.
> 
> 
> 
> The Intercontinental Championship is the North and South American Continental belt. It's a step above the US title (a national championship) and a step below the world title.


As you are aware, in 2001 this title was merged with the U.S title, and in *2002* the IC title was *unified with the European Championship therefore changing its meaning once again, and again in the same year the Intercontinental title was unified with the World Heavyweight Championship*, and then re-activated again in 2003, the title has lost *it's original intent which was to promote it's hardest working wrestler*. The centre of the title shows all continents on the map. Once again, Intercontinental means two or more continents.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

The championship name is horrible but it actually ended up being the cause for a pretty decent ep of Raw. This is the first time in like 8 months I watched an ep of Raw with minimum fast forwarding.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Universal Title?

I'm looking foward to see wrestlers from all around the Universe compete to win it.

WWE Universal Championship:

Seth Rollins vs Saturn Heavyweight Champion Zasarn Crypta

or 

Roman Reigns vs former moon tag team champion Paguk Xoxxaw


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

Meh, I'll just wait until they unveil the actual title belt, then we'll see if it's a real failure. But imo they should of brought back the previous WHC belt instead.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Out of all the names they could have called it, they ended up on that? And Vince OK'd it!

They literally can't have anything making Raw look sub-standard can they? "What can we call the new title that makes it bigger than the World Heavyweight Championship? I know, the Universal Championship!"

Such a weird company at times.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The name of the title is shockingly bad, they could have just gone with the 'World' title like they did before, because 'Universal Championship' sounds ridiculous. Hopefully the title design is good.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Just when I thought WWE might go a less corny route, they double down on the very stuff that makes me cringe to even admit I watch this stuff. The totality of this "WWE Universe" garbage is the reason that none of WWE is even remotely believable and that pro wrestling is seen as just a traveling circus.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Smackdown need to one-up them by changing theirs to the WWE MULTIVERSAL Championship :russo :townswoah


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

That really is a fucking awful name, doesn't roll off the tongue at all.

Can't say i'm surprised though.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

'Universal'..

I need a pan-galactic gargleblaster.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I was surprised Stephanie called the other belt the WWEWHC again, but I guess that's why. Really shitty name, but we'll probably get used to it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Let Reigns win the US Championship and that title will be more credible than this Universe Championship.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't mind it. It's not the name that matters, it's what the title represents. Look at the IC or US title...what the hell do those belts represent nowdays? They have no purpose. They were supposed to be regional titles but they're now able to be held by anybody, and they're usually considered meaningless unimportant titles passed off to jobbers and midcard-for-lifers. It doesn't matter what you call it if it's not meaningful. If the belt feels important and has kayfabe value, that's all we should care about.


----------



## clrj3514 (Jun 20, 2016)

skarvika said:


> I don't mind it. It's not the name that matters, it's what the title represents. Look at the IC or US title...what the hell do those belts represent nowdays? They have no purpose. They were supposed to be regional titles but they're now able to be held by anybody, and they're usually considered meaningless unimportant titles passed off to jobbers and midcard-for-lifers. It doesn't matter what you call it if it's not meaningful. If the belt feels important and has kayfabe value, that's all we should care about.


That pretty much sums it up IMO,


----------



## Speedjuh (Apr 15, 2016)

It's just another asset in place for a new vs old fight...


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is actually making me contemplate why I've been sticking around for the last 6 years watching casually, hoping that wrestling might become watchable on a weekly basis again. Why create a new title when you can reinstate the WHC with it's outstanding lineage. Think I'm done, gg wp wwe.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a hideous name, completely stupid, and doesn't work, but if the price of a second world title is a stupid name, I'll deal with it. It's infinitely better than the champion floating across brands and nullifying the point of the brand split, which is to make stars by putting new people in the title scene.

Thank God SmackDown has the good one, though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

More interested in what the title is going to look like.

I'd love it if they just brought back the Big Gold Belt but I doubt we'll be seeing that on the MAIN show.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I was wondering at first why they didn't call it the Raw Championship.. The brand has enough prestige to pull that off, and it sounds better.. But then I guess they'll want to piss around with the titles moving brands at some point, and that would make it a bit weird.
Giving SD the WWEWHC seemed like it was to try to level the playing field a little, but then they go shoot that to hell by trying to make a new one that's sitting above the WHC. 

WWE Universe Champion would have worked better for me - A 'Network' Champ if you will, akin to the old TV champ title - a People's Champ...

The new belt could be the 'skeleton' belt I was told about by a usually good source.. All metal and gems with no backplate - oval outer frame and crescent shaped segmented strap, but more likely they'll do something along the lines of the NXT belts and have the backing follow the WWE logo shape with a plainer strap.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I attended last night's show and realized why I don't watch on television anymore and also realized why it was a waste of money. That was easily one of the worst shows I have ever been to. The Universal Championship is pretty much the final nail in the coffin to all intelligent fans. This is a kids show for intents and purposes.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Just sounds weird because it's still new in name, but just as most things, it'll mold into something that isn't perceived as such a bad name. I honestly don't mind the name, it's different, sure, but not bad by any means.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait for Steph to throw in Shane's face Universal Champ > World Champ :lmao

Agreed with @Chrome though the name is whatever, yes it sounds stupid now, but its one of those things I think people will just get used to.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

I give it a few months before they move this belt to Smackdown and move the other belt back to Raw and make it the main belt. Maybe SS or RR, they probaly only drafted the main champ to SD to gain viewers moving into tuesday nights.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

People saying that Universal title is bigger than the WWE world title...just lol.

This is a title that is being made up out of nowhere. The WWE title has decades of amazing history behind it, with legendary champions and legendary moments. It would take many many years for the Universal title to surpass it. No matter what its called.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Champion of the fucking UNIVERSE, BABY 8*D

Silly name for sure tho tbh, just sounds odd, esp when it's now it's their other, recognised world title. Guess it is what it is and it'll just become the norm in time.

Still, sounds really out of place the more times I say it.

Wonder what it'll look like tho too. Once it's introduced and someone has won it, I'm sure it'll just move into everyone's concous. Hard to get used to it though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The name Universal title is so apropos because it is a universal truth that WWE sucks.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Awful, awful name. I'm not particularly a fan on anyone in the main event/upper card scene on RAW anyway, so i'm entirely sadden by this, but it is awful.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

Curious af to see what itll look like


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Well they couldn't use World heavyweight or WWE champ again since the current title held by dean is an amalgamation of both. Makes no sense to suddenly revive those when they were merged. TBH heavyweight doesn't really mean a thing in WWE nowadays, it's an outdated term. There are no weight classes besides the really weirdly defined Cruiserweight champ. Same goes for the intercontinental championship and US Championship. Doesn't make sense to be the best in the USA or best in the europe/usa.

Could they think of a better name, i guess. But when i think of one, i'll tell you.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

A conversation in Stephanie's office : Universal championship for the WWE Universe to cheer for..wow catering only to fans now aka the WWE universe.. interesting.. next up WWE Ice cream bars.. wait wait wait..we're not really catering to the fans it's just a temporary, short term move. Anyways more merch available at the wweshop buy buy buy!!


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Info on how it will look like already out? The name really sucks though it sounds like it was especially created as THE belt for the indy vanilla midgets :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They just have to make Raw look superior to Smackdown.

The number of Times the world title changed the past years is alarming.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

What the hell is that name


----------



## TraumaCaspian (Apr 24, 2013)

Name just sucks I wonder how long until they do another ladder match to put the two belts back together again


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

TraumaCaspian said:


> Name just sucks I wonder how long until they do another ladder match to put the two belts back together again


"The WWE Universal World Heavyweight Champion has finally been crowned! This is the biggest match in the history of wrestling here at WWE Roadblock!"


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

I cringed.Legit.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Straw Hat said:


> Should have kept it simple - World Heavyweight Championship. WWE Universe/Universal Championship both suck.


Pretty much...

Such an awful, cringe-worthy name.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

It makes sense as you have the World Heavyweight Championship on the SD brand so only right for the RAW brand to up the ante and counter that by having their heavyweight title being the Universal Championship. Universe to counter the World, makes sense when you look at it like that. And its not a bad name at all, not a great name but not a bad one neither.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The name is terrible but just wait till the design is revealed. Bet it'll look like ass. Ex-Divas Title, Tag Titles


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> It makes sense as you have the World Heavyweight Championship on the SD brand so only right for the RAW brand to up the ante and counter that by having their heavyweight title being the Universal Championship. Universe to counter the World, makes sense when you look at it like that. And its not a bad name at all, not a great name but not a bad one neither.


What are you 12? I can't blame you for not understanding the true implications of this all. It just makes things for the show seem more and more unreal. No competitive sports show has a Universal Champion. Why? Because we all compete on Earth. There is no reason to over do it and that's exactly what this has become. Whoever came up with this idea should be publicly shamed. This concept of this title completely ruined the show and if you think otherwise you haven't been a fan of this business very long. Take a moment and allow all of this to sink in. Universal Champion is now the name of a new title being competed for in the WWE. Last night marked the beginning of the end for the WWE and who it's fans will be. From here on in they'll lose viewership.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> What are you 12? I can't blame you for not understanding the true implications of this all. It just makes things for the show seem more and more unreal. No competitive sports show has a Universal Champion. Why? Because we all compete on Earth. There is no reason to over do it and that's exactly what this has become. Whoever came up with this idea should be publicly shamed. This concept of this title completely ruined the show and if you think otherwise you haven't been a fan of this business very long. Take a moment and allow all of this to sink in. Universal Champion is now the name of a new title being competed for in the WWE. Last night marked the beginning of the end for the WWE and who it's fans will be. From here on in they'll lose viewership.


*Since it's a Universal title does that mean Aliens could fight for the belt?

"Here is your winner and new WWE Universal Champion, ET The Extra Terrestrial!"*


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I lol'd when it watching highlights on YouTube this morning.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

Something like this could be nice.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

TraumaCaspian said:


> Name just sucks I wonder how long until they do another ladder match to put the two belts back together again




.....aaaand NEEEEW undisputed unified universal champion..


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I got used to the name by the end of the show. Sounds stupid now, but I don't think it'll be a big deal long-term. We'll all adjust. If they combine the Eagle belt with the Big Gold belt, it could look pretty cool and 'universal' might be appropriate.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

So wait hold on. :lmao

Balor vs. Rollins for this new "WWE Universal Championship". :lmao

OH MY GOD. :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Javier C. said:


> Something like this could be nice.


I like the simplicity in that. But knowing WWE it's most likely going to be over the top and gaudy.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

mobels said:


> So your saying that if Finn Balor won the world title at Summerslam that this 'Universal' title will have more value then Ambroses' WWE Championship just because its on Smackdown? No.
> 
> The WWE title has always mattered and always will still be the top prize, no matter what. 2002, 2003, 2004, 2008 and half of 2009 the WWE title was on Smackdown and was more prestigious than the main title on RAW. In fact CM Punk one his first World title on RAW and no one ever cared because it was the World Heavyweight Championship and he was treated as an after thought.
> 
> ...


From 2003-2006, the World Heavyweight Title was THE title to win. That's what the big storylines were built around. Batista/HHH was treated as a much bigger deal than Eddie/JBL for example. It changed when Cena got drafted to Raw. But again, that's because it was on *Raw*

Bully Ray getting a main event push in WWE wouldn't exactly be a bad thing. In TNA he was awesome.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The name is stupid because it completely and utterly downplays the WWE title. You have 2 champions...

-One who is champion of the world
-The other who is champion of the UNIVERSE

Just in name alone this title already claims superiority over the WWE title. In the past there was always one world title that was more important than the other but booking and the champ himself determined which one, now we have one championship telling us it's the bigger and better of the two.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

2K JAY said:


> From 2003-2006, the World Heavyweight Title was THE title to win. That's what the big storylines were built around. Batista/HHH was treated as a much bigger deal than Eddie/JBL for example. It changed when Cena got drafted to Raw. But again, that's because it was on *Raw*
> 
> Bully Ray getting a main event push in WWE wouldn't exactly be a bad thing. In TNA he was awesome.


Nope thats completely wrong, what main evented Wrestlemania XIX? Thats right Brock Lesnar v Kurt Angle, the Smackdown title. THE title to win is the one thats on the brand, which ever involves the angle that is hottest and draws the most will main event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DudeLove669 said:


> The name is stupid because it completely and utterly downplays the WWE title. You have 2 champions...
> 
> -One who is champion of the world
> -The other who is champion of the UNIVERSE
> ...


Except for the fact that they already explained that the title was named for the WWE universe, and not the literal universe, which means it's just another way of saying the WWE title, since they don't distinguish between the WWE and the WWE Universe, and secondly, the WWE title is always going to be the big title. Even if SmackDown is booked under Raw, a title with no history, by definition cannot be a bigger prize than a title with a 53 year history that's main evented virtually every WrestleMania and has been held by the biggest legends in the history of the industry. Not to mention, this title already has the distinction of being the back up title just so that Raw could have a champion because they lost the WWE title.

Nobody is going "oh my god, that title means so much, look at what they named it!"


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:maury

What a horrible name for a title.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

2K JAY said:


> Having 2 world titles does devalue the title and holders though. Clearly the one on Raw is the one that matters. That's the way it's always been. Prestige wise... I think they always valued the WWE title over the "World Heavyweight Title".
> 
> Let me ask you this question... did you take the likes of Swagger and Mark Henry seriously as World Champions? I sure as hell didn't. They both stunk of midcard. And the world title they won was OPENING pay-per-views at times, that says it all.
> 
> ...


I agree, it is silly to have two world titles with this jobber roster, HAVE YOU SEEN THE ROSTER? IT IS NOT THAT GOOD, 2002 to 2005 had a WAY BETTER ONE. ONE WORLD TITLE.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, I'm already used to the name.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

They just had to one-up the WORLD heavyweight title on Smackdown. Shows how they still consider Smackdown the B show.


----------



## RumbleXXrose (Apr 5, 2016)

im waiting for alien or something to took the championship


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Awful name for a championship. I hate the term "WWE Universe" as well. Surely they could have come up with something better.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Stupid name and I hope doesn't get treated the same as the wwe title, it's an inferior title


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

Still don't know how I feel. After watching Smackdown it feels as though they are beginning to call the WWE Championship the 'WWE World Championship' and that is how they will be competing with the name 'Universal Championship'. I have to see the design of the belt before I make my final decision, but it really is the only way WWE could go. If they want to push smaller guys (Balor, Ziggler, Ambrose etc.) and begin to stray away from the title picture being big man central, they cannot name their new championship the 'World Heavyweight Championship' because that implies that it is only a division for heavyweights. I know for a fact that fans have hated that Vince has been so high on bigger guys his entire life for years, and they have wanted a push for smaller guys forever, so why try to take that away with the negative feedback for the Universal Championship?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

LOL Is that what they're going to call the RAW title? Vince needs to lay off that coke man.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Jeremy Bandicoot said:


> Still don't know how I feel. After watching Smackdown it feels as though they are beginning to call the WWE Championship the 'WWE World Championship' and that is how they will be competing with the name 'Universal Championship'. I have to see the design of the belt before I make my final decision, but it really is the only way WWE could go. If they want to push smaller guys (Balor, Ziggler, Ambrose etc.) and begin to stray away from the title picture being big man central, *they cannot name their new championship the 'World Heavyweight Championship' because that implies that it is only a division for heavyweights.* I know for a fact that fans have hated that Vince has been so high on bigger guys his entire life for years, and they have wanted a push for smaller guys forever, so why try to take that away with the negative feedback for the Universal Championship?


That's not a problem at all. Anyone above 200-205 pounts is considered a heavyweight in combat sports. It's not like Kalisto is going anywhere near the WWE Championship.

Anyway, I don't care about the name myself, let's see the belt design. Hopefully it will not be as terrible as the WWE Championship, but you never know, I mean each time it gets progressively worse.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Diavolo said:


> Stupid name and I hope doesn't get treated the same as the wwe title, it's an inferior title


If anything, it's going to get treated better than the WWE Championship considering its on Raw.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I really like everything they are doing right now with the new era and stuff, but this name for their main title (Raw) is just plain stupid. The only logical thing would've been that Stephanie brought the World Heavyweight Championship to Raw. That would be the perfect equivalent to the WWE Championship on Smackdown.

The "universal" Championship is just something you can't take seriously. Just the name sucks already, and seeing as it has no history at all, it makes no sense to make it the main title on the Raw brand. The midcard titles, US and Womens, have way more history and thus will be more valuable than a "universal" championship. Goes thesame for the Smackdown IC title, that also has much more history and meaning than a stupid universal title.

WWE Championship vs World Heavyweight Championship is the only logical solution (seeing as they both have equal value and history).


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

I HATE the idea of 2 world titles, but it was something I knew that they were gonna do again regardless of how much it waters down and devalues the already low credibility of the title(s). With that being said I really despised when they had the "WWE Champion and World Heavyweight Champion". I think the confusion in those names probably alienated alot of casual fans who didn't know which one was which. Hell, even I got confused between them sometimes and I've been watching wrestling for 20 years.

Now, with that being said - Universal Champion is horrid. The whole "WWE Universe" phrase makes me cringe whenever I hear it. This labeling everything shit all started with "sports entertainment" and went on to include "Superstars", "Divas", "Universe", and all the other over-promoted self marketing terms that will NEVER ever catch on with anyone other than the McMahons and their yes-men. 

Back to the point though - the name WWE Universal Championship is really bad. They should have just named it the WWE Raw champion and kept the WWE Championship how it is but just refer to the holder of it as the Smackdown Champion. This way, when inevitably the titles get merged again a couple years down the road when the brand split fails they can just continue the lineage of the WWE championship.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Willing to bet this belt has red leather straps like the TNA Legends Title


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

The worst thing about the show easily. They should have just brought back the WHC big gold belt. Y'know, a belt with prestige and history. Absolutely awful move. Hope it falls on its arse and gets retired very soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The name just makes me chuckle more than anything. Honestly I really don't care what the belt is called as long as it looks legit. That's what is most important to me.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

True its sounds stupid as hell. "I am going to be the next WWE Universal Champion and there is not a damn thing that you can do about it." :booklel


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

QWERTYOP said:


> The worst thing about the show easily. They should have just brought back the WHC big gold belt. Y'know, a belt with prestige and history. Absolutely awful move. Hope it falls on its arse and gets retired very soon.


You mean the same belt that was used on it's final years to OPEN PPV's?

Yeah about that prestige...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Is this the belt? 









..sources say it's an edited image, so I guess I just answered my own questions and it isn't

looks cool tho!


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

WWE already fucking the "new era" up big time :WHYYY4

I wonder how long this title will last :lol


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Banez said:


> You mean the same belt that was used on it's final years to OPEN PPV's?
> 
> Yeah about that prestige...


I mean a belt that has a history going back to 1973 that's been held be everyone worth a damn in this business. That prestige... Vs the non-existent prestige of a completely new belt with a stupid name and zero history. You should try thinking before you post really.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Makes me think Universal pictures. That fan fare tune will be in my head every time they mention the name.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

QWERTYOP said:


> I mean a belt that has a history going back to 1973 that's been held be everyone worth a damn in this business. That prestige... Vs the non-existent prestige of a completely new belt with a stupid name and zero history. You should try thinking before you post really.


okay, try think this:

2012, Royal Rumble.. 2nd match was for the World Heavyweight title.
2012, Elimination Chamber, World heavyweight title was 4th match of the evening.. which was followed by US titlematch and *Cena vs. Kane*.
2012, Wrestlemania. The title was handed to Sheamus in 8 seconds as 2nd match of the evening.

There's probably lot more if i would bother digging up. You get what i mean with Prestige? I get what you meant. you refer to the PAST.. the way past.. Past when the title was WCW's main belt.

Times when HHH Held the belt in RAW. Sure they were good times for the belt. But after 2010 the belt lost it's prestige and value. It was mostly 2nd match of the night after 2011.

Maybe you should try thinking before posting really, or try not to take shots at people just because they differ with your opinion. They will have new belt with stupid name and no history and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

peowulf said:


> That's not a problem at all. *Anyone above 200-205 pounts is considered a heavyweight in combat sports.* It's not like Kalisto is going anywhere near the WWE Championship.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care about the name myself, let's see the belt design. Hopefully it will not be as terrible as the WWE Championship, but you never know, I mean each time it gets progressively worse.


Actually Cruiserweights can weight up to 220 without being considered a heavyweight in Professional Wrestling. Guys like Seth Rollins (217), Dolph Ziggler (218), and Finn Balor (190) who are all in championship pictures right now are being pushed and they are all under that 220 mark. WWE is trying to stray away from the bigger bulkier guys who have dominated the sport for so long and welcoming in new, smaller guys to wow the crowd and allow them to back someone who they want to back.

However, I do agree that it can't be much worse than the WWE Championship. WWE Creative needs to get some graphic designers in their office for sure.

Go In RAW, Get A Smackdown Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/goinrawgetasmackdown/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

QWERTYOP said:


> The worst thing about the show easily. They should have just brought back the WHC big gold belt. Y'know, a belt with prestige and history. Absolutely awful move. Hope it falls on its arse and gets retired very soon.


Titles history starts in 2002 with HHH


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ronzilla said:


> Is this the belt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely edited, that belt's way too nice looking to be the actual thing. :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Should have kept it simple - World Heavyweight Championship. WWE Universe/Universal Championship both suck.


*How about WWE Ratings Champion or worse yet WWE Raw/Smack Down Heavyweight Champion(s).*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Is this the belt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It's a updated version of Hogan's old eagle wings belt.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It sounds like Zack Ryder named it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It should be this belt. #BringBackTheEagle 

- Vic


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't get this.

The World Wrestling Entertainment World Heavyweight Championship belt is the unification of two belts, and then they will be coming with a third belt?

Raw is the bigger show and the title the Universal Championship has ZERO history - so how can this be a title worth fighting for?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

My thoughts:


----------



## thehansell (Jul 27, 2016)

Honestly don't think it matters what it's called. Right now it looks as goofy as hell, but so did the New Day when they debuted as a faction. I trust guys like Rollins, Owens, Zayn and Balor to make the Universal Championship mean something. 

Plus, anything is better than the World Heavyweight Championship. WWE probably couldn't get to the belt after how deeply they buried it.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, shocking. The IWC dislikes something. This is the first time this has happened in at least 4 seconds.

Do you not remember a week and a half ago, when everyone was saying how stupid it would be to bring the WHC belt back, only a couple of years after it was unified with the WWE belt? What the hell does it matter what the title is called? It makes perfect sense that a company that calls it's fans "The WWE Universe" has a "WWE Universal" title. Personally, I'm more interested in them booking Rollins, Balor, Styles, Owens, Cesaro, Zayn and the like WELL for once.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I bet the Smackdown folks laughed their balls off. Meanwhile, Reigns was standing on the stage looking pissed at air. LMFAO!


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Vince secretly wants a Reigns vs Rollins match in space for the title of Champion of the Universe. He tried contacting NASA regarding the logistics of such a match, but obviously no one called him back because anyone who is a productive member of society doesn't care about Vince McMahon.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

In the words of the immortal Randy Orton to Kofi Kingston 
STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

Wwe has to create stupid names for titles. 
Wwe will have so many titles that you can remember them easier with shitty names.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I forgot to comment on this. 

It's the stupidest fucking name they could have ever come up with. I almost thought Foley botched the name when he announced it. Just wait til they spend every 10 minutes of TV time reminding viewers that it's the Universal Championship so they can properly "brand" it. This will be the new 9.99.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

I think I might be the only person who likes the name. But I agree with those who suggested having a RAW WHC and SD WHC. That would've been better, imo.


----------



## MGK (Jul 29, 2016)

I can't WAIT to see what they have in store for the belt design.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

luckyfri said:


> Wwe has to create stupid names for titles.
> Wwe will have so many titles that you can remember them easier with shitty names.


Well they aren't the first to use the name.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It will grow on you in time and become universally accepted.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

It rolls off the tongue...and right into the toilet.



EL SHIV said:


> It will grow on you...


Yeah, much like a tumor...


----------



## Steve Hermon (Jul 29, 2016)

AWFUL name!! Surely the Universe is bigger than the World now???


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What's next, the Barbarella Championship for the women on Smackdown? 

The name is corny as hell, but how they call their titles is the least of my worries at this point.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's _not_ the "Champion of the Universe", it's the "Universal Championship".

That carries a totally different meaning, you bunch of illiterates.

Universally acclaimed. Universally admired. Do you understand what the word means??


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> It's _not_ the "Champion of the Universe", it's the "Universal Championship".
> 
> That carries a totally different meaning, you bunch of illiterates.
> 
> Universally acclaimed. Universally admired. Do you understand what the word means??


i think they understand and universally hate the name.


----------



## EvilDead (Apr 15, 2014)

This is just WWE putting their own branding on everything. Trying to buid their own tiny piece of the pop culture pie.


----------



## Muskoka Redneck (Jul 19, 2016)

Have they released a photo of the belt yet? I can't wait to see it. Hope it's good!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I expect the belt to be ugly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> It's _not_ the "Champion of the Universe", it's the "Universal Championship".
> 
> That carries a totally different meaning, you bunch of illiterates.
> 
> Universally acclaimed. Universally admired. Do you understand what the word means??


You are talking about literacy, but yet you are clearly not understanding the words here yourself. You are suggesting that they are "universally acclaimed". That's an opinion and really only a description of an individual, not the title. You do understand that this "universally" admired object is a title. It's not some nameless belt that they carry to the ring. In turn you are suggesting that this "belt" is "universally acclaimed". How can that even be? The person wearing the belt can certainly be described as "universally" accepted, or acclaimed, but they can also be called amazing, or fantastic, or well respected. Should we call the title "The Well Respected Championship", or "The Amazingly Well Known Championship"?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> It's _not_ the "Champion of the Universe", it's the "Universal Championship".
> 
> That carries a totally different meaning, you bunch of illiterates.
> 
> Universally acclaimed. Universally admired. Do you understand what the word means??


Have the martians and the species on other planets acknowledged this?
so the best wrestler in the universe could be a puny 5 foot 8 guy who wins predetermined matches based on the genius booking of the wwe creative team.
The same creative team who balor fans use to moan about now suddenly have no issue with?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Muskoka ******* said:


> Have they released a photo of the belt yet? I can't wait to see it. Hope it's good!


Nope.

I don't expect them to reveal the belt until Summerslam.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

What a bizarre name.

Hopefully it'll look different and good—if it does, then the bizarre name combined with the good looks would make it exotic.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWC has been calling their top belt the "Universal Heavyweight Championship" for decades now. So it's not like the name is completely unheard of, to be fair.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm interested in seeing how the title belt looks itself. Hopefully it doesn't look ugly and instead awesome.


----------



## Science Expert (Jul 31, 2016)

I hope it resembles the World Heavy Weight Championship


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My hopes aren't high, but I hope it looks good. When the current WWE Title looks the way it does, I don't see any reason to get my hopes up.

Just bring back the Winged Eagle and call it a day. Although, I guess the Winged Eagle deserves better than this era, tbh.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

According to a post on Twitter, it will look like this:

https://twitter.com/BrianHWaters/status/760469717869957120/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> According to a post on Twitter, it will look like this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrianHWaters/status/760469717869957120/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


That doesn't make sense. The blue emphasis would be for SD if anything. The whole idea for this title in the first place is just awful. Why not just call it *The WWE Undisputed World Heavyweight Championship*?


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

The Universal Championship is a good name. There are several major companies around the world, including World Wrestling Council which have the same belt. WWE is just taking the idea from them, but it's a good way to go.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Change the tag belts while you're at it. They are absolutely awful.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

they should diffenetly(sp) incorporate some technology to the belt to make it futuristic looking, take advantage of modern tech and bring the belt to 21st century..have a cool silver/ gray/metallic/ black/ red thing design


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Please don't make it look like another toy. That's all I ask.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Bring back the spinner wens2


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> According to a post on Twitter, it will look like this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrianHWaters/status/760469717869957120/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


Lol, that's just stupid on many levels. That looks like a SmackDown belt, plus the belt literally says "WWE World Heavyweight Champion", which was the title formed at TLC 2013 and is the one that Dean carries. I believe they will create a new belt, which will actually say "Universal Champion".


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is so bad. I'm glad that Daniel Bryan made fun of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*The WWE needs to bring back He-Man and Skeletor as wrestlers so that they can battle over the Universe.*


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*






























*Starts singing 'One of these things is not like the other'*

Seriously....where to start? The swoosh in the WWE logo is actually in black....the belt itself is even depressed with the way it looks. I'm sure if we get a Smackdown women's title then it will look like the current women's title but in blue. Its seriously sad how unoriginal these belt designs have gotten. But this is just one guys opinions.....what are your thoughts?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

0/10


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

Glad Seth doesn't have to carry that thing around now.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

It's fucking hideous. It looks like Stephanie was PMSing during the committee meeting for the design and she took a replica of the Women's Championship and let her menstrual blood run all over it: "'And here's the WWE Universal Championship", Stephanie declared, "Now let's talk about how we are going to promote my upcoming memoir this fall all over Raw, Smackdown, and the WWE Network


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*











The sad thing is the belt in this picture looks better


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

I'm not one to fuss about the look of a championship, but that looks especially awful. Whoever designed it must be on some heavy psychedelic drugs


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*



Xavier said:


> 0/10


-0/10


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

Dear lord that is appalling.

Why didn't they just go with these?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*

Responding to the delete chants during the unveiling...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767547323169857537


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*

I admit, I did love that one chant, hilarious, and Matt's response was great. Crowd killed the buzz of the match for me, but this one chant was awesome.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

:heston them ugly ass belts why is the WWE trying to appeal to hardcore UFC fans by doing the exact same shit UFC did with their titles? At least the UFC title looks awesome shit Vince what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

*Do you like the Universal title belt?*

I was shocked to see them just have the WWE title in another color. It looks like the Women's title with less white. I hoped they would bring something similar to the belts from 98 - 05 back.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

*Wow. It's bad enough they're reusing the same damn design 3 times, but that red makes the belt look ugly as sin. :lmao

Seriously one of the worst belt designs I've ever seen.*


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

It is the womens title just with a red strap.


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

Thing is fucking hideous.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*

Nobody cares what he thinks.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*

Didn't hear it, at what point exactly did they chant it?


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

I think it's really ugly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

It's alright.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*



LegendAS said:


> Didn't hear it, at what point exactly did they chant it?


Same didnt hear it.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

It's just a copy of the woman's belt basically lol. It's awful.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*

I heard some chants directed at the title, I think they said "That….title sucks" in the new day rhythm at one point.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

Nope it fucking sucks balls. WTF like did they just dip the normal title in red paint?. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

That title is ugly af!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*



Sincere said:


> Dear lord that is appalling.
> 
> Why didn't they just go with these?


See I'm picky about this design getting used constantly, but that blue one actually looks cool. They should totally make a blue belt...its the only way to remotely make this universal belt work in any way.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*

*:lol Matt's the best.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*

looks like the womens championship :lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*

:buried


----------



## Eaglesfan 21 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

We've waited weeks, for this title,and this is, what they give us...wwe definetly dropped the ball,with this ugly belt.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

Hideous


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

It's pretty bad. If they were going to do Red, which I get it's a Raw title. It should've been a much deeper red or just the middle be red. Not this plastic red. I don't even know how to describe the color.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Do you like the Universal title belt?*

No, non, nein, nyet. The title looks like some emo kid cut themselves and bled all over the WWE World title.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Absolutely fucking hideous and devoid of prestige, imagination and creativity, much like everything else in the company.

Unbelievable that we now have three belts that all look the same with nothing but different colour variations.

Pathetic.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is legit the worse world championship I've ever seen.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Impact's new Grand Championship belt > WWE Universal belt


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, leave it to the WWE to surprise you on how fucking stupid they can be. 

Red background? Wtf :lmao It looks like a woman's title. 

It's 2016, it's best just to be a casual fan of the WWE. TNA fucked the fans so hard, this could have been their time. 

There's plenty of other wrestling to enjoy. 

WWE 90% of the time is going to fucking disappoint you so please, stop having hope when 10% they do something entertaining.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Ladies and gentlemen, we give you the first ever title made from the interior of a late 80's Ford Bronco"


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Are they going for the whole UFC thing of each title having the same design? Or they're just so terribly lazy and uncreative. My money is on the latter. I mean for fuck's sake, your two world titles and your women's title are literally all the same design. Smh so hard I'm worried it'll fall off.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> Haha, leave it to the WWE to surprise you on how fucking stupid they can be.
> 
> Red background? Wtf :lmao It looks like a woman's title.
> *
> ...


How about instead of bitching and moaning about what TNA did under Dixie/Jarrett and how this could of been "their time" past is the past, try giving it another try under Corgan as they've had a great 2016 under his creative direction so far.

It should be ironic that TNA are having a new belt unveiling soon.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767572944482607104


Bret Hart said:


> Haha, leave it to the WWE to surprise you on how fucking stupid they can be.
> 
> Red background? Wtf :lmao* It looks like a woman's title.*
> 
> ...


But... but... the women's title looks like a men's title. Say hello to gender equality pal.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

grrgf


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767572944482607104


I can understand why Rollins would be pissed off with the crowd. For me, the random chants about the title ruined the match.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

When the SD womens title is there we will have 4 variations of this one design...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I can understand why Rollins would be pissed off with the crowd. For me, the random chants about the title ruined the match.


IKR. It's not like they made the title look that way. Wrestling fans suck now-a-days.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know why the strap had to be red. Why couldn't they have just made the inlay behind the logo red and the inlay behind the wwe title blue?

Or, better yet, why the fuck did they not just make an original title that doesn't look like a twelve year old made it in 2k16's championship creator?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Willing to bet this belt has red leather straps like the TNA Legends Title


called it :lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Broken Matt Hardy's thoughts on the new Universal Title belt*



Even Flow said:


> Nobody cares what he thinks.


Nah just got the 3000 RTs and likes on Twitter and a Delete chant during the match (which even Meltzer heard in his report)


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Really should gone with the WHC title or not been lazy and came up with a total new design


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Gonna lol hard if the Cruiserweight title is just a purple version of the WWE title. Purple seems to be the color they're associating it with.


----------



## thunderpeel2 (Oct 8, 2015)

2K JAY said:


> Having 2 world titles does devalue the title and holders though. Clearly the one on Raw is the one that matters. That's the way it's always been. Prestige wise... *I think they always valued the WWE title over the "World Heavyweight Title".*


Then why was the World Heavyweight Championship on Raw in 2002-2005?

Also, say what you will about Swagger and Henry. Atleast they worked for the WHC. Meanwhile, the WWE title was handed to jobbers like BRADSHAW on a silver platter on the B-show Smackdown. JBL was so god awful as Champ, that the WWE never trusted him with another top title. Not even with the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

You ever think Vince and Steph hear the crowd completely shit on something and think "Hmmmm we fucked that up"? I bet not.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> *Starts singing 'One of these things is not like the other'*
> 
> Seriously....where to start? The swoosh in the WWE logo is actually in black....the belt itself is even depressed with the way it looks. I'm sure if we get a Smackdown women's title then it will look like the current women's title but in blue. Its seriously sad how unoriginal these belt designs have gotten. But this is just one guys opinions.....what are your thoughts?


In order:

The WWE strawberry championship

The WWE Championship

The WWE strawberry championship with white leather

Looking forward to the reveal of the WWE blueberry championship.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank god Ambrose has the real WWE title.

Honestly I feel like Ambrose was walking with the title one day and tripped and dropped his title in a bucket of red paint and Vince saw a lightbulb turn on in his head.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Never seen a belt get Xpac Heat before.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's like UFC, every belt is basically the same belt.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

The worst looking title WWE has ever had, even the spinner and Diva's title were better than that universal piece of monkey crap.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Are they going for the whole UFC thing of each title having the same design? Or they're just so terribly lazy and uncreative. My money is on the latter. I mean for fuck's sake, your two world titles and your women's title are literally all the same design. Smh so hard I'm worried it'll fall off.


I have noticed the only people who defend this belt are the ones who use that UFC excuse. To them it's "realistic". It still looks awful, regardless of how much like UFC it is.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

nucklehead88 said:


> You ever think Vince and Steph hear the crowd completely shit on something and think "Hmmmm we fucked that up"? I bet not.


This is their most likely reaction:


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

While this looks god awful my biggest gripe has got to be that they actually use unsmoothed leather and didn't even add a layer to hide it.

Like really?

Sent from my 4013M using Tapatalk


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

They really care about the gamers. We can easily create this belt in WWE 2K17.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

This is yet another sign that WWE are creatively bankrupt. That and they are lazy af.
They cant even be assed to design a new title belt for christ's sake! their main one!

They use the same design for 3 belts! the SD women belt will probably be the same but blue, that makes 4.
Dont they have any semblence of quality control? Who in their right mind can authorize this crap?

SMH


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Personally, I have no issue with uniformity(as far as the titles go). If they made all the titles the same design with only small details to differentiate the titles, I would be completely fine with that. My main issue is that ugly red, and the texture of the leather.


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

Reotor said:


> This is yet another sign that WWE are creatively bankrupt. That and they are lazy af.
> They cant even be assed to design a new title belt for christ's sake! their main one!
> 
> They use the same design for 3 belts! the SD women belt will probably be the same but blue, that makes 4.
> ...


It's nothing to do with being creatively bankrupt, it's all about branding and wanting both titles to be on a level playing field.


----------



## Poonoo (Oct 15, 2013)

All of these custom belt designs look better than the real thing. Finn was smart enough to not even raise the damn belt in the air due to the crowd reaction. Just form the Bullet Club on Raw, and next week have him trash the fucking thing and present a Balor Club World Belt like Austin did with his skull belt, like this:










When he loses it change it to a better design.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Gonna lol hard if the Cruiserweight title is just a purple version of the WWE title. Purple seems to be the color they're associating it with.


I'd actually mark out for a purple title.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Sugnid said:


> It's nothing to do with being creatively bankrupt, it's all about branding and wanting both titles to be on a level playing field.


It doesn't make the titles even, a design doesn't have that much influence, especially such an awful looking one. It's the booking that makes them equal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reotor said:


> This is yet another sign that WWE are creatively bankrupt. That and they are lazy af.
> They cant even be assed to design a new title belt for christ's sake! their main one!
> 
> They use the same design for 3 belts! the SD women belt will probably be the same but blue, that makes 4.
> ...


WWE is awful, but it's not laziness. It's because they're obsessed with UFC.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE is awful, but it's not laziness. It's because they're obsessed with UFC.


Which is arguably just as bad. The more they try to make themselves like UFC, the more dull things will get. Their obsession with UFC is getting to be almost as bad as TNA's obsession with WWE 10 years ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree, I hate MMA, so I was tired of the pandering a while ago.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> *Starts singing 'One of these things is not like the other'*
> 
> Seriously....where to start? The swoosh in the WWE logo is actually in black....the belt itself is even depressed with the way it looks. *I'm sure if we get a Smackdown women's title then it will look like the current women's title but in blue. Its seriously sad how unoriginal these belt designs have gotten.* But this is just one guys opinions.....what are your thoughts?











UFC Heavyweight championship










UFC Light Heavyweight championship










UFC Women's Bantamweight championship










UFC Women's Strawweight championship


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Have they ever heard of the word "Undisputed"? If you want your title to seem better than the competition, in this case Smackdown you name it as the "Undisputed World Championship". That way there is no question about which is considered more prestigious by one brand over the other.*


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a video from in the arena when Foley and Steph revealed the belt to the crowd? WWE have posted a video but they've CLEARLY changed all the audio.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That title is ugly as sin. First they give it a shit name and now they gave it a shit design. fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE Universal Championship Belt Design*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> UFC Heavyweight championship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is, that makes sense in a sport like UFC, because every belt is equal. Holding the Women's Bantamweight title is EQUAL to holding the UFC Heavyweight Championship, because it's based around divisions and weight classes. In WWE, the belts are NOT equal. The women's champion is NOT equal to the men's champion, not even close, they're a novelty act, so it doesn't make sense for them to look the same. You can argue that the 2 mens titles are equal but they're really not. Smackdown's title is far more prestigious while Raw's title is going to be booked higher on the card. Not to mention, UFC is one unified company, whereas WWE is split between brands, so to have the same looking title across brands doesn't make any sense. Maybe if every belt on each show looked the same, but their was one single title design for Raw and one single but different title design for SmackDown, that would make more sense, but not the way it is now.

Besides, pro wrestling is supposed to be about being colorful and having personality, the belts should look different to represent that. They always have before.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

There is no reason why the Universal and World Title should look the same, they both could have represented their brands without looking identical. I was okay with the womens title design because that actually looks beautiful with the white strap, but they're taking the piss with this one, and the SD women's title is obviously going to be another variation of this same belt. It's total overkill.

At least WWE will be aware that everyone hates it, the YT video got buried in dislikes.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Loved how the crowd absolutely shit on the title name and design last night :lmao

It really should have been more unique though, they've just taken the WHC and threw red paint over it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dell said:


> There is no reason why the Universal and World Title should look the same, they both could have represented their brands without looking identical. I was okay with the womens title design because that actually looks beautiful with the white strap, but they're taking the piss with this one, and the SD women's title is obviously going to be another variation of this same belt. It's total overkill.
> 
> At least WWE will be aware that everyone hates it, the YT video got buried in dislikes.


You think they give a fuck? They kept the spinner for EIGHT YEARS.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I can live with the Women's title being basically the same as the WWE title besides minor aesthetical changes. I can buy it as WWE at least paying lip-service to the idea that "we take the women's belt just as seriously as the men, so they look similar." And it's not an awful design all things considered.

But this is a brand-new title, do something creative with the belt. This is a mix of lazy and ugly, the double-whammy of fail. I kind of feel bad for Finn and Seth because that turned the crowed hostile before they even got to do anything themselves.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I would be embarrassed to carry that thing around. Backyard wrestlers have more legitimate looking titles than that one.

Imagine Finn Balor walking around with that, and being confused for some scrawny kid pretending to be a WWE wrestler by the security.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

This beauty shits all over all of WWE's titles:










As do all of the UFC titles. Even TNA's world title looks better than WWE's titles. There's barely even any gold in their belts! Big gaudy diamonds don't sell me on a title.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

That belt looks very bad. I can't imagine guys like Brock Lesnar or Roman Reigns walking around with that thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I would be embarrassed to carry that thing around. Backyard wrestlers have more legitimate looking titles than that one.
> 
> Imagine Finn Balor walking around with that, and being confused for some scrawny kid pretending to be a WWE wrestler by the security.


I'd be less embarrassed to carry this than everybody who had to carry the Spinner for eight years.

I'm amazed at how bad the backlash to this has been. Yes, the belt is bad, but come on, this isn't even CLOSE to as bad as either Spinner, the tag titles or the Divas butterfly title. It's the WWE title with a red strap, it's kind of ugly, big deal. We all knew this would be the design.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey Vince, I'm sorry about what I've said about the spinner belt, can we have that back instead please?


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

This might affect WWE financially some too, I don't see all those identical looking replicas selling well. The only reason the spinner stuck around so long because it sold well with its replicas and toys, despite how awful it looked.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Sugnid said:


> It's nothing to do with being creatively bankrupt, it's all about branding and wanting both titles to be on a level playing field.


Yeah, all this corporate bullshit talk about marketing and branding is just that, bullshit.

Lazy ass design that simply reuse old designs is just lazy.


----------



## Hasan--97 (Aug 5, 2016)

The WCW title was a 100 times better
Undisputed title was better
Like i said on a previous thread I said even the spinner was better

I hate Smackdowns world title myself also


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

I fucking hate it just like I hate all of the newest belts. Absolutely cheap and nasty looking.


----------



## Erik Spears (Aug 2, 2016)

actually i dont think it was about sounding hip and cool i think they were just trying to find a new name to go with the new generation and dont wanna use the same names they have but the world heavyweight championchip would have been perfect i think too. i like the design though and the red color idk if everyone does love the way the title looks but hate the name


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Erik Spears said:


> actually i dont think it was about sounding hip and cool i think they were just trying to find a new name to go with the new generation and dont wanna use the same names they have but the world heavyweight championchip would have been perfect i think too. i like the design though and the red color idk if everyone does love the way the title looks but hate the name


If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Many of us would rather see the old World Heavyweight Championship return, instead of having this stupid Universal championship that noone likes and is a mockery of the fans. I think I qualify as part of the 'new generation' and I think the new name of 'Universal Title' is fucking bollocks and it looks like the old WWE championship has been dipped in Stephanie's period blood.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like ketchup. If you wanna make the belts uniform, the color needs to be more subtle versus how it is now...like this mockup I made...

https://twitter.com/finn_finn/status/767759443849252864


----------



## Erik Spears (Aug 2, 2016)

Ronny927 said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Many of us would rather see the old World Heavyweight Championship return, instead of having this stupid Universal championship that noone likes and is a mockery of the fans. I think I qualify as part of the 'new generation' and I think the new name of 'Universal Title' is fucking bollocks and it looks like the old WWE championship has been dipped in Stephanie's period blood.


lmfao.touche' sir, and lovely visual props man


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

WWE has gotten so lazy with their title designs. I wouldn't even be disappointed if they brought back an old title design.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

It looks like the women belt... fitting Balor much.

And people saying it is OK think about the likes as Undertaker or teh Rock wearing such shit


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I'm quite surprised that they're using or able to use 'Universal'. 

Common sense says they should 100% be able to, but in this world .. I'm not so sure.








*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is such a terrible title design...can't wait to see all the goons at WrestleMania this year walking around with it.*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Dunno if these shop pics have been posted, maybe edit them into the OP.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The WWE Universal Championship looks like a scrotum.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's called Universal because the Universe is bigger than the World. More trying to make Raw seem greater than Smackdown. It's not the first time such a thing has happened.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

The WWE title looks ugly, instead of doing something better they did the same title with an ugly red on it


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

The fuckery continues.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

There is only one person in this company that can make that title look good and that's Eva Marie.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

CretinHop138 said:


> How about instead of bitching and moaning about what TNA did under Dixie/Jarrett and how this could of been "their time" past is the past, try giving it another try under Corgan as they've had a great 2016 under his creative direction so far.
> 
> It should be ironic that TNA are having a new belt unveiling soon.


Nope, they've lost me as a viewer. I won't be able to give my time to the company anymore, 2005/2006 was such a great time with Cage, Sting, Joe, Styles, Angle, Monty, Rhyno, Jarrett, Shelley, Sabin, etc. 

Ever since January 4th 2010 they have not been the same.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

zrc said:


> It's called Universal because the Universe is bigger than the World. More trying to make Raw seem greater than Smackdown. It's not the first time such a thing has happened.


THIS^^^

It's Vince's fucked up ego. I believe, in his twisted mind, he does view SDL as competition to his baby, RAW.

That's what happens when you eliminate all your competition, I guess. You start going against yourself? I don't know, the guy ain't right.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> Nope, they've lost me as a viewer. I won't be able to give my time to the company anymore, 2005/2006 was such a great time with Cage, Sting, Joe, Styles, Angle, Monty, Rhyno, Jarrett, Shelley, Sabin, etc.
> 
> Ever since January 4th 2010 they have not been the same.


I agree 100%. TNA was amazing when they had that roster. Once Hogan came in it became unwatchable and I dropped it too. I made it as far as Aces & 8s. I just couldn't sit through that.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Dell said:


> Dunno if these shop pics have been posted, maybe edit them into the OP.


Looks a lot better without the wrinkled backplate


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Looks a lot better without the wrinkled backplate


That's what I was thinking. The strap looked awful on TV, but looks _okay _in those pics.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

The wrinkled backplate was my biggest issue with it to begin with. I mean who actually signed off on that shit?


----------



## Scroties (Jul 12, 2013)

It's called tumbled leather and it's a sign of being a high quality material. I can understand complaining about the color but the texture? Relax.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> Nope, they've lost me as a viewer. I won't be able to give my time to the company anymore, 2005/2006 was such a great time with Cage, Sting, Joe, Styles, Angle, Monty, Rhyno, Jarrett, Shelley, Sabin, etc.
> 
> Ever since January 4th 2010 they have not been the same.


Then don't bitch when WWE put out a shitty idea.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That thing looks like a prize from a Cracker-Jack box.. I mean seriously.. I guess if they wanted to plan out merch to sell as toys they just made something that 100% looks like a toddler's toy.


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

Scroties said:


> It's called tumbled leather and it's a sign of being a high quality material. I can understand complaining about the color but the texture? Relax.


It is called Beef Jerky. WWE BeefJerky Title.


----------



## Brother Nero (Jul 6, 2016)

Why didn't they come up with something new? Just compare this to the new TNA belt "Grand Championship"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Putrid looking belt.  I actually wasn't thinking about the new title at all, thinking that even if the new title isn't 'great' looking, it would at least be 'decent' looking.

But nope. This is what happens when you give WWE even the slightest of the benefit of the doubt. Seriously disgusting looking title. Just bring back the Winged Eagle already. No, this generation isn't worthy of such a prestigious looking title, but fuck it. Just for the sake of my eyes, bring it back, please.


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

just1988 said:


> *This is such a terrible title design...can't wait to see all the goons at WrestleMania this year walking around with it.*


Well going from the reaction last night I sincerely doubt that this thing will be selling well. It was trashed all over social media and at the event. They focused more on trashing the belt then the match. 

WWE needs to save this and give us a new belt. It was so bad that Balor realized he was getting booed when he held up the title so he kept it at his side. 

Usually when a wrestler wins a belt they raise the belt all the time, that did not happen.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty much the worst thing they could have done. So bad for so many different reasons. Here's the thing - the women's belt looking like the WWE men's title says "parity". The Raw world title looking like the WWE title says "cheap, second rate knock-off". Going with this design has actually hurt the potential prestige of the belt. It will always be "that belt that looks like the WWE Title" and therefore always have the perception of being below it. Such a fucking stupid move. I've never heard a belt booed before. I think there's a chance that the booing of the title could catch on in other towns Roman Reigns style. If that happens, the belt is doomed and will probably be quietly retired/replaced within 18 months. I honestly can't envisage a scenario where this design of this title exists 5 years from now. It was an epically stupid, stupid move. I hope the belt gets shit on by the crowd again tonight tbh.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mike Lucas said:


> Well going from the reaction last night I sincerely doubt that this thing will be selling well. It was trashed all over social media and at the event. They focused more on trashing the belt then the match.
> 
> WWE needs to save this and give us a new belt. It was so bad that Balor realized he was getting booed when he held up the title so he kept it at his side.
> 
> Usually when a wrestler wins a belt they raise the belt all the time, that did not happen.


*Trust me, walking around Axxess next year there'll be tons of folk wearing them. Wrestling fans will buy ANYTHING especially if they think that not many other people will have it.*


----------



## Mike Lucas (Aug 22, 2016)

That's if this belt will last till then. I can easily see it dying before Wrestlemania comes around and debut a new title then.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*The new Universal Champion should be crowned at Clash of Champions*

Ok, I understand that they want to crown a champion ASAP since they have a month and a half before COC, the next Raw PPV, but I would love to see a match at the PPV, built up into a rivalry.

Here is how I would have liked to see it played out...


This week, a fatal fourway match between Seth Rollins, Rusev Roman Reigns, and Neville. Seth Rollins wins. Reigns and Reigns end up brawling into the back, leaving Rollins and Neville to finish the match one on one.

Next week,August 29, another fourway would be held, with Sami Zayn, Big Cass, Chris Jericho, and Kevin Owens. Zami Zayn wins the match.

On September 6, the main event is a six man tag team match between Jericho, Owens, & Rusev facing Neville, Big Cass, and Reigns. The winning team faces off at in a triple threat match Clash of Champions to determine the number one contender for Hell in a Cell 

Rollins defeats Zayn at Clash of Champions and becomes Univeral Champion.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The new Universal Champion should be crowned at Clash of Champions*

*Reigns is going to win it, the unwatchable Monday Night Raw deserves Roman Reigns as it's champion.*


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: The new Universal Champion should be crowned at Clash of Champions*

Put it on Reigns and get it over with. Vince probably hates that HHH pressured him to hotshot the intergalactic Championship on vanilla midget Bálor.


----------

